# Old (1978) Sears/Devilbiss/Doerr compressor



## J.W. Wooten

Inherited this old Sears/DeVilbiss, 2 HP, 15 to 20 gallon horizontal tank compressor. There is no pump model number anywhere on the pump (especially not in the location DeVilbiss indicates there should be). The Doerr motor is a 230 Volt , 3450 RPM, Motor Ref R604935H783 and the Tank has the following information - DeVilbiss, 150 psi at 350 degrees F, max temp and pressure, MFGS No. 000082101978. That is all the information there is on the unit. Runs good. Kicks off at 125 lbs and keeps me at or above 100 lbs framing. My problem is a broken belt. The pump and motor pulleys are flat faced with five grooves and six ridges (not the conventional V or double V syle). The belt is correspondingly shaped the same way on its back. It is 49 1/2" long and 1/2" wide. Don't know how to get started looking for a belt without a model number for the pump. Anyone know how to help?


----------



## bernietech

try an auto parts store for a 495k4 serpentine belt. take the old one with you.


----------



## Apple19

Nice posts here. Thanks for sharing.


----------

